# Offer To Move to HK. Any advice on Dual Tax?



## golfsmile (Aug 11, 2018)

Hi EPF,

First time poster here (can't believe I've never found this before) but looking for some advice on whether or not to accept a role moving from UK to HK or not (local terms, not expat) 

Base salary offered is HKD $88k per month with flights + shipping/relocation allowances covered. Unfortunately, there is no education or accommodation allowances which complicates things considering I would ideally look have family to move as well (wife, 2 x early high school kids who are all game to move). As such, it looks increasingly like I'd have to go solo for at least the first year given competition for places in British Schools and the lateness into the school application cycle (not to mention the cost)

First question - Accommodation/Location. The role is largely in Kowloon but with some Central and would be looking to get a 1-2 bedroom apartment within commutable distance of it. "Finger in the air" budget would be somewhere between $15-30k (incl. utilities) which I can't see working close to town but any suggestions on where would be a good place to look? I've seen things around the New Territories and Kennedy Town that kind of fit that functional graphic but certainly open to other cost effective suggestions (especially given I'd expect the schooling to be a consideration later down the line)

Secondly, if I were to move solo, I would still need to pay the mortgage on the property in the UK for at least the first year until the family was over (the other half works in education and should easily get a job as soon as she lands) after which we would rent out the UK property. Anyone have any ideas/thoughts/links on the (dual) tax implications would be for:

- Living/working/taxed in Hong Kong
- Renting property in Hong Kong
- Paying mortgage for property in UK?

I'd expect a bit of a Forex hit for the UK mortgage but if anyone could offer any links beyond the government one or recommend a decent tax advisor to speak with about it, it would be grateful.

Appreciate there might be a few questions in there but would equally appreciate any ideas or suggestions. Can add color to the questions if need.

Thanks in advance EPF friends. Look forward to any feedback if required.
GS


----------

